# Mediaset, tracollo Rete4, pronta la restaurazione?



## Willy Wonka (23 Dicembre 2018)

Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, è completamente tracollato la rivoluzione di Rete4 targata Gerardo Greco. Ricorderete in estate quando, sulla scia della vittoria di Salvini alle elezioni, Mediaset voleva smarcarsi dal populismo che aveva intriso rete4 epurando, tra gli altri, Del Debbio e Bel Pietro, portando sulla quarta Rete Nicola Porro, la Palombelli e appunto Gerardo Greco.
Gli ascolti del primo semestre sono stati impietosi e lo share è crollato a picco, i telespettatori stanno lasciando Rete 4. Alla cena di Natale Pier Silvio ha annunciato che ci saranno dei ribaltoni a breve e si preannuncia una controrivoluzione sulla quarta Rete, con il ritorno soprattutto di Del Debbio. A Greco rimarrà solamente il TG4, in attesa di ulteriori novità. Probabilmente anche la Palombelli sarà sostituita, e Nicola Porro tornerà in seconda serata. 
A resistere a questa restaurazione, o controrivoluzione, sarà Giacobbo, l'unico a portare buoni ascolti in questi mesi. 
Rete 4, si torna al populismo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, è completamente tracollato la rivoluzione di Rete4 targata Gerardo Greco. Ricorderete in estate quando, sulla scia della vittoria di Salvini alle elezioni, Mediaset voleva smarcarsi dal populismo che aveva intriso rete4 epurando, tra gli altri, Del Debbio e Bel Pietro, portando sulla quarta Rete Nicola Porro, la Palombelli e appunto Gerardo Greco.
> Gli ascolti del primo semestre sono stati impietosi e lo share è crollato a picco, i telespettatori stanno lasciando Rete 4. Alla cena di Natale Pier Silvio ha annunciato che ci saranno dei ribaltoni a breve e si preannuncia una controrivoluzione sulla quarta Rete, con il ritorno soprattutto di Del Debbio. A Greco rimarrà solamente il TG4, in attesa di ulteriori novità. Probabilmente anche la Palombelli sarà sostituita, e Nicola Porro tornerà in seconda serata.
> A resistere a questa restaurazione, o controrivoluzione, sarà Giacobbo, l'unico a portare buoni ascolti in questi mesi.
> Rete 4, si torna al populismo.


Ma soprattutto... Chi c...o è Gerardo Greco???


----------

